# GT 3000 spring tune up...



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to get my Craftsman GT 3000 (estimated 2005) tuned up before putting it to use next week. It has been in my garage all winter long (Massachusetts). I didn't do all that much to it for winterizing. I basically pulled the plugs and sprayed fogging oil in the cylinders while turning it over a few times. I also added STA-BIL to the fuel, about a half tank or less remaining. Last time it operated was last August, and then I fired it up again in November (military deployment from AUG - NOV). 

I do have the PDF for the operator's manual so that's probably a good place to start, but does anyone have any suggestions or anything you do specific before the season starts? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Youll probably want to drain the gas and put fresh in - its actually best to leave no gas in it at all during storage , with the terrible quality of it lately . Youll also want to change the oil after its inital run , before putting away for the season, you should do a once over, clean the deck, sharpen the blades, check for loose berings, ect - so basically in the spring, you put gas in it, put the battery in and start mowing.

Youll probably want to try and run the mower before changing the plugs, the foaming oil will foul them out . I find using PB blaster works better in 'oiling' up the motor , mainly because it burns instantly in the combustion chamber.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

When storing, either fill the tank to the brim or empty t completely.
The "dead air" space in the tank expands & contracts with the temperature, drawing new moisture laden air into the tank.
The alcohol in the fuel just loves to absorb moisture!

IMO, "Spring tune up" should be done in the Fall when storing the mower.


----------

